# Seeing Red !!!!!!!! (Graphic)



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am more furious and disgusted than I have been in a long time. Some of you may have seen my previous thread about my neighbors and their goats. I have been worried about using the land next to our fence line for my goats because of the health and condition of their animals (They all look diseased and horrible). See thread here.....

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/neighbors-goats-141175/

So now, all of my plans are pretty much down the drain because those Bleepity Bleep Bleeps Dumped a DEAD goat onto my property. We put a six foot no climb fence between our properties when we moved in four years ago and added a gate through the easement that runs through our property. They have apparently been opening the gate, dragging their diseased dead goats through, and dumping them on my property. We also found about seven skulls in the same area. This is about a hundred feet onto our property from the fence.

I WAS going to try to talk to them but we have had a history of problems with these people. They tried to take us to court and were VERY nasty when we moved in because we informed them that their "Fence" ( Barbed wire tacked onto trees) was over ten feet onto our property and we needed them to take it down so we could safely fence in our property for our dogs and horses. Then their LGD's would repeatedly escape their fence, destroy our trash, chase my horses, and attempt to attack my dogs. When I called them and very nicely told them their dogs were out they told me their dogs couldn't get out of single strand barbed wire and called me a liar.

I am so MAD right now, butt kicking mad, so I called the cops. They are on their way out so I will update this after they leave. I tried being nice.. maybe this will work. Any advice of thoughts are always appreciated. I know ya'll can understand my frustration and am so glad I have people to vent to!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is unbelievable! The best thing you could have done was call the cops. Definitely get this on record. I would think that that is illegal. Wow, what horrible people. I'm so sorry you have to deal with them.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG!! I'm so VERY sorry you are going through this! I would be "butt kicking furious" too!!! I don't have any words of advice, but I will pray for peace and knowledge on how to handle it! Ohhhhhh I would sooooooo press charges!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Horrible, horrible!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow..... I am so sorry for what is happening to you and your property. I would have shot the dogs when they trespassed just to put things straight from the get go. I hope everything goes well with the police and hopefully they get a very hefty fine.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

That is horrible! That should be responsible for treating your land so you can get your goats. Have you tried calling animal control? Telling them there are mistreated animals next door?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Hopefully they get charged with improperly and knowingly disposing of biohazardous waste lol


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

That is just so disgustingly irresponsible the one thing that makes me mad is when people don't respect other people and don't take care of their animals! I am sorry you are stuck cleaning up after their carelessness. !!!!!!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Soooo the cops just left, They were really nice about everything but they pretty much said that there is not a lot they can do. They are going over to talk to both the property owners and the goat owners (Different people). The only thing they could do is site them for littering.... but did not think it was warranted.... Really?

So all that is going to happen it that they will get a 'Talking to' and be asked to remove the carcass and not dump any more on my property. I feel Horrible for the other goats owned by these people. They are COMPLETELY terrified of people and I am unable to even get close enough to see their condition. I am at a loss now about future use of the land as I don't want to use contaminated land for my goats or any other livestock that can catch the same illnesses. So does this mean that I can't use the land for livestock now? I am so hurt and frustrated.... Grrrrrr 

:veryangry::angry::shocked::hair::wallbang:


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry you live next to but holes:/


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I have no words.

In CA and GA dumping animal bodies is illegal. They have to be buried at least 6 feet deep and a certain number of yards from any water source or cremated. If yer caught dumping carcasses you face a pretty hefty fine. 

I wish there was something more that could be done. I can't even begin to comprehend the level of helplessness and frustration you must feel right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you know what diseases and parasites are there, it is so hard to say.

I would think that the land shouldn't be useless. If you could somehow keep the goats off your property from now on, that would help. Resting land for a few years helps things.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, your laws are different from ours. Here they would be leaving in a Police car and all their animals seized by the county.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the land is okay if I were you I'd get a pump sprayer and spray a bleach mixture around areas where the carcasses were found and if you see where they dragged them from spray that too. I wouldn't give up on having your own herd of goats just because of that. I'm sure any diseases their goats have are easily treatable it's just the neglect that killed them

They probably just die from worms or weak immune systems due to lack of proper care


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there any way you can get a lock on that gate?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow girl!!! Im so sorry!! I know TN has laws about how you after dispose of livestock properly within so many hours - you may be able to google it, I cant recall the length of time but its like less than 48 hours. I would think they could get into trouble from animal control or something. How far away are these bodies from where your animals are?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Is there any way you can get a lock on that gate?


Great idea! That would at least keep out the large bodies that can't be lifted over.
As to what to do with the land, I would probably be fencing my goats out of that area for several months at least.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Call animal control and report them for cruelty!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally would take the dead animals and cart them over to their front yard but that's not sound advice that's just me being vindictive. I can't believe they would do something like that.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be putting a lock on the gate as soon as they remove the poor dead goat. Truthfully it hurts me to even think about it. I will be spraying the area as soon as I can and posting a few hundred more no trespassing signs. Its so frustrating but the cops said that all they could do is write them a littering ticket. However, if it happens again I am going to be VERY direct about pressing any and all charges I can. Animal control has been called several times by many people in the area. They also breed bunnies in hellish conditions and dump the corpses in the ditch by the road. Animal control doesn't really seem to care.

xymenah: My husband wanted to puck it up with a tractor, take it over to their front porch and dump it, but i figured that might start a war lol.

Kristina: Thanks girl! The whole thing is so sad and frustrating. The current goat pasture is on the complete other side of the 12 acres. The wooded area was in the process of being cleared to be turned into a future pasture for rotation and Buck Pen. So now I need to rethink that or at least move the fencing around to exclude the area they were dumping the goats.

I just don't know where to go from here...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is the link for the humane society state director. I would call her directly and even email her the photo of the dead goat. http://www.humanesociety.org/about/leadership/state_directors/leighann_mccollum.html

Good luck!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

People like that make me sick! We have neighbors exactly like this! One of there nasty dogs got out the other day chased my little brother and the goats across the bottom and ended up almost biting my little brother on the leg, so the cops took care of the owners and the animals. 
Praying for you hope everything works out. Remember when times get tough put it in gods hands!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Since your clearing that area maybe you could just do a big ole burn pile where the bodies were and clear it with fire?


----------



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

The cops may not be able to do much, but is there another agency that you could report them to? If you can't find an agency that cares, what about the press? Some news stations or papers have "investigative" reporters and something like this that is an outrage to normal human beings might be of interest to them! If the press exposes them, I bet somebody who wants to get re-elected will step forward to put an end to this.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

This might seem HORRID to some, and I apologize dearly if it hurts anyone's feelings... 
But......
I've had to deal with dogs on my land before, and it wasn't pretty.... 
My neighbors dogs (2 pit-bulls) attacked my 6 year old son 3 years ago when he was getting off the school bus, and it was pure LUCK I was out there raking leaves so I could run and beat them with the rake as they were ripping his backpack off his back when he was laying on his tummy on the ground screaming! I drew a LOT of blood from the dogs, and after the fact, when I went to talk to them, they cursed me out, called me a liar, and told me to F off....
I then started taking pictures and videos of the dogs on my property.
I mean it was BAD, my kids weren't even able to go outside and play because they feared the dogs! IN MY OWN BACK YARD.!!!!!!!!!!!!
When I let my own dog out once, on a LEAD next to my deck, their dogs came over and MAULED her (she was 12 years old!). I asked for them to pay the bill, and they told me to 'deal with it' and to go F myself.....
I called Animal Control for help, and they did not do anything to my neighbors pit-bulls. I had photos of them killing well over 30 of my chickens and geese (photos of the dogs with my birds in their mouths!). AC came out in their fancy truck, then left..... Not one got back with me for days, and when I called to inquire, they told me they can't catch them because they were "too aggressive".!!!! I was told to "Deal with the problem" as I "saw fit", because they couldn't put their officers in danger.... (??????????)
A couple weeks later, I saw them in my goats pen, and shot them with a BB gun.... When I went out to look, Delilah's back legs were all bloody....
I decided that enough was enough, and I dealt with the problem.... As "I" saw fit....!

I have NO pity for animals like that! I have 2 dogs of my own, and I would put my own down if they were causing problems like that!
Easy solution for their dogs:
Find out times when dogs are let out and lock YOURS in the house. Put out Hot-Dogs in a bowl with about 4 cups of Antifreeze mixed in, and watch to make sure all is devoured. After that, remove the bowls, and make sure YOUR dogs can't get any of it. Sad that it has to go down like that, but Problem solved.........

When it comes to the goats being dumped on your property, I am disgusted with these people.... Seriously... That is SICK on SO many levels..!!!!
I say go out there in the middle of the night, and drag the dead goat back to their property for one.!!!
Report them to Animal Control (hopefully they are worth more than the pieces of doggie doo-doo over here!) and tell them they have sick animals that are DYING and they are not doing a thing about it! Perhaps they will come in and investigate, and if you are lucky, maybe they will take them all away! Even if the goats are humanely euthanized, it's better than living with people like that.!!!
Not sure about what to suggest about possible soil that is contaminated with a deadly disease.... Perhaps their animals are dying of neglect? I would consider having someone check into it.... Over here, the Alaska State Vet does a Necropsy for FREE if there are multiple animals that die, and he tells you the cause of death. (went thru it with my chickens once, but found out that all 3 deaths over the course of 1 week were unrelated, just bad luck) Call your state Vet? Maybe they can give you an idea?


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree with Kristina--- have a bonfire!
Lock the gates to your property, all of them.
Get a game camera set up. Maybe you'll catch them doing something.
Get a motion activated light that comes on.
Talk to your local representative on city council or county. Pester the crap out of them.
Take pictures of dead bunnies and send it to everyone you can think of, including local pols.

Good luck.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Abra said:


> This might seem HORRID to some, and I apologize dearly if it hurts anyone's feelings...
> But......
> I've had to deal with dogs on my land before, and it wasn't pretty....
> My neighbors dogs (2 pit-bulls) attacked my 6 year old son 3 years ago when he was getting off the school bus, and it was pure LUCK I was out there raking leaves so I could run and beat them with the rake as they were ripping his backpack off his back when he was laying on his tummy on the ground screaming! I drew a LOT of blood from the dogs, and after the fact, when I went to talk to them, they cursed me out, called me a liar, and told me to F off....
> ...


I was going to say I completely agree with you, until I read "antifreeze". Poison is the single most painful death one can endure. I would've shot the stupid dogs on the spot.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It makes me so angry hearing about this! The world is so full of "less-than-nice" people 
I fear if I elaborate I may get offensive lol


----------



## bouie55 (Feb 4, 2013)

People like that should have done to them what they do to their animals!! Animal cruelty is one of the worst offences there is !!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> I was going to say I completely agree with you, until I read "antifreeze". Poison is the single most painful death one can endure. I would've shot the stupid dogs on the spot.


Yea, most places would consider poisoning as animal cruelty. A bullet from a person who is at least a decent shot is a fast, direct, and humane way to dispatch problem dogs. AND it is legal to shoot a dog who has threatened humans, attacked livestock, etc. Shooting and getting it over with quickly is better than a slow, agonizing death from liver failure, and your potential jail time if caught.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you tried animal control. I would think they could at least investigate the herds health exspecially if you have carcasses on your land. They could also maybe sight them for animal cruelty.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

You should get some gunny fowl! That will pester them! But the less you get the more annoying they are so you would only need 2!!!!!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol about the gunny fowl. Another idea. Whatabout youur local health and brand insector. Isn't it that agencies job to isolate and prevent the spread of disease?


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

You tried animal control, but have you tried the human society or the ASPCA or SPCA? They might be of some help. So sorry you have to deal with these people!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, so who OWNS the property? Are they reasonable? I would first contact the property owner, tell them what is going on, maybe you can get them evicted.

Do you have a City Council? Don't they have regular council meetings? Go to the next one (first contact them and tell them you want to discuss a new ordinance because you may have to get it on the "schedule" in order to discuss it at the meeting), get all the other neighbors you can to come to this meeting, you are going to need help. Tell you councilmen that you need an ordinance to make this type of thing a crime, with a HEFTY financial penalty. You want to make a HUGE STINK about it, because nothing will happen unless YOU advocate for it. I would research a few similar ordinances in other nearby towns, and just copy some, for reference. 

And, I agree that the MEDIA is a great place to start. They love to have local news to talk about. The more noise you make the better. As long as you "suffer in silence" nothing will be done. These people need the pressure of a light being shined upon their negligence and cruelty before anything is going to happen.

I love your Hubby's idea, but, I would be afraid they would attack him, you know how people are nowdays. Maybe you could put the carcass in front of their mailbox, that would get the mailman "going" lol. You might get a ticket for littering...that would be ironic. 

I would take hundreds of pictures of the sick, pathetic animals and post them all over town, make sure you have the address visible in the pictures. And, make sure they are in places where these folks go, so, they are subject to criticism from their peers. Post them at their place of employment, etc. I have actually done this once (30 years ago, lol), when my neighbor was a bad COP! Put the pics right on the bulletin board in the lunchroom of the police station! Take pictures of as many individual goats as you can, so you have a reference and can positively identify any more dead animals as their animal. It's OK if they see you do this. If they want to know why, tell them, "I need evidence and the next time I will have it". 

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Nothing worse then a bad neighbor. Just makes me furious!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I would call the SPCA or maybe those PETA people. They are know to get attention I think. I would definitely take many pictures of all of this to show at the town meeting. You need as much proof as possible. If they are diseased they are making things worse by dumping. Maybe you could hook some electricity up to your fence and give those people a shock when they grab hold of your gate.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Di said:


> Ok, so who OWNS the property? Are they reasonable? I would first contact the property owner, tell them what is going on, maybe you can get them evicted.
> 
> Do you have a City Council? Don't they have regular council meetings? Go to the next one (first contact them and tell them you want to discuss a new ordinance because you may have to get it on the "schedule" in order to discuss it at the meeting), get all the other neighbors you can to come to this meeting, you are going to need help. Tell you councilmen that you need an ordinance to make this type of thing a crime, with a HEFTY financial penalty. You want to make a HUGE STINK about it, because nothing will happen unless YOU advocate for it. I would research a few similar ordinances in other nearby towns, and just copy some, for reference.
> 
> ...


I completely agree if all else fails go to the media! Take lots of pictures, and video if you can and post them to local news channels, get on facebook and post them! I see a LOT of animal cruelty stuff on facebook, and seems a lot gets done when it spreads around! I've seen a lot of abused/emaciated dogs & horses get out of places like that!

I am also sorry this is happening, some people are just wicked awful! Makes me so sick to think about it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Facebook is your friend. Ask for shares, it will get people's attention.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Kudos on getting the cops involved...oh the pains of neighbors some times...Im sorry you are having to deal with it..Might want to call the Human society as well...they might remove all animals..


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> I was going to say I completely agree with you, until I read "antifreeze". Poison is the single most painful death one can endure. I would've shot the stupid dogs on the spot.


That would be a problem for me. I don't own a gun, and I don't know how to shoot. (weird, I know)
The antifreeze was a suggestion. I guess I should have researched it before I suggested it. I apologize... A friend of mine gave me a pill to put in the salmon (we used smoked salmon because the smell is so strong). All it did is make the dogs go to sleep and never wake up.
But I realize that most people don't have access to stuff like that, so I sugested antifreeze, which I realize was idiotic of me. I apologize...


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely disgusting!!! I would be totally flipping my lid. I would for sure assume that strip of land is USELESS now. You know those creeps don't have a clean herd, I just don't see how it would be possible. If you can, get the carcass tested for any diseases you can, especially Johnses disease, and if its positive for anything, take them to small claims court for essentially ruining your breeding program before it even started.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

CAMERA, if you can afford one. If the only way they can get onto your property is through the gate, hide a camera pointed at the gate. Trespassing is illegal, but only if you can prove it. If they have an easement where they can go through the gate, lock it where they can't get at the lock with bolt cutters. If they get pissed because blocking their access is illegal tell them to "deal with it." Lol. They'd have to take you to court to force you to provide access as its a civil matter, and at that point you'd have all this evidence of their foul play at hand. Also, if they can't afford to take care of the goats, I doubt they can afford a lawyer. You could always do a stake out some nights with a shotgun, and if you catch them trying to sneak onto your land with a dead animal, fire a couple of air shots from a hiding place in the dark and see if they pass out. ;p

As for contamination...I'd just get a pump sprayer and spray a bleach mixture onto the areas with the carcasses. If you want to be even more careful, fence/hotwire a circle around the area where you found the dumped bodies for a good 6 months to allow any bacteria to die...its true CL can live forever in the soil, or soremouth, but those don't usually cause fatalities. Sounds more like starving the poor things, not worming, etc. I think you can test soil for CL, etc. but you'd have to call someplace like WADDL to ask. They'd be my first choice if you wanted to try it, just Google them...then call. Their website is confusing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awful, I am so sorry


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a terrible time you are having! One suggestion would be to lime that area well. Lime will also kill bacteria. 
Good luck!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> I was going to say I completely agree with you, until I read "antifreeze". Poison is the single most painful death one can endure. I would've shot the stupid dogs on the spot.


Agreed!

Can you electrify the **** outta the fence?? Shouldn't take too many shocks to teach them not to touch your gate!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Livestock dog may be a good future investment as well. May think twice about climbing your fence if there's a giant furry beast in the yard


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

UPDATE!

I got home from work and my husband informed me that the goat is still there. I know that the sheriff talked to both the land owners and the goat owners, so the fact that it is still there really ticks me off. I will be calling the sheriffs office again in the morning. This will be their LAST chance to remove their dead goat from my property. If they do not comply I will be taking ALL the advice above and then some. I am so disgusted and furious about the entire thing. I know that a neighbor of mine that runs a rabbit rescue has tried every thing to get them shut down to no avail. I think she even did undercover stings to get video footage while posing as a prospective buyer. Nothing worked. I think it may be time for me to get VERY involved in the entire thing. I will update everyone tomorrow after I check the dump spot and call the sheriffs office again. Wish me luck.

Reading all your posts made my day soooo much better!! Thank you everyone for all your support and wonderful ideas. I love you all!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> Reading all your posts made my day soooo much better!! Thank you everyone for all your support and wonderful ideas. I love you all!!


I'm so sorry for all of your troubles! It makes my heart heavy that there are people out there that could treat animals like that...and It totally breaks it to think that there are people that can treat their neighbors like that! I am beyond blessed to have found this forum and my new friends. I truly consider all of my forum buddies friends. You let me know when and where and I'll dig my ninja suit out of the moth balls! We will kick butt and take names!!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

We had a war with our old neighbor lady too. Besides our other animals we raise spotted donkeys. The neighbor apparently raises wild mutt dogs and doesnt believe in keeping them in a yard because "its mean". Well after the horrific massacre of a baby donkey it was war. The cops and animal control were on our side. Aside from trapping a few puppies we shot several dogs. Every dog that stepped foot on the property in the daytime. All the others we caught in traps at night and turned them into animal control. Longer story shorter after the court sided in our favor two times for the dogs we killed. All the neighbors know we mean business. Make friends with animal control and the sheriff. They can do as much or as little as they want. We even live in CA where laws are much tougher.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

UPDATE

They removed the goat carcass this morning so that's great. However they left the skulls, which I took plenty of pictures of. Tomorrow the gate gets a brand new lock, a lot of no trespassing signs, and a game camera. I have also gotten in contact with a local rescue that has been trying to work with the goats owners for the last five years. Hopefully we will all see some improvement. Thanks so much to all my wonderful goat spot friends!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

smshooter515 said:


> We had a war with our old neighbor lady too. Besides our other animals we raise spotted donkeys. The neighbor apparently raises wild mutt dogs and doesnt believe in keeping them in a yard because "its mean". Well after the horrific massacre of a baby donkey it was war. The cops and animal control were on our side. Aside from trapping a few puppies we shot several dogs. Every dog that stepped foot on the property in the daytime. All the others we caught in traps at night and turned them into animal control. Longer story shorter after the court sided in our favor two times for the dogs we killed. All the neighbors know we mean business. Make friends with animal control and the sheriff. They can do as much or as little as they want. We even live in CA where laws are much tougher.


Yep my neighbors know if they let their dogs on our land they will be shot in their tracks and out in their front yards!! Once 3 dogs where chancing my horses (at my grandma's) and we told the neighbor (a cop who was starving his horses) that next time even one paw got on our land it will be died.... amazing enough they keep them in their own yard now. Also had a similar war that you seemed to have, neighbors had a pack of HUGE dogs (about 15 of them). They almost killed my cat (we stepped in), killed 3 rabbits (ripped them out of the cage) and almost one more, chanced my little sister, and our dogs, and our calves. We killed several of them, animal control took some, and we caught puppies and gave them away....

I love animals but I will not allow stupid people to put my animals in danger if they can't keep their animals on their property (which if they are friendly and don't cause problems I don't mind it!) then they will end up died. Every one knows it


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Growing up my dad enforced what he called the "SSS" law.... Shoot, Shovel, and Shut up. Meaning any dog that stepped on our property was in danger of "lead" poisoning, and we didn't give any warnings. It was our livestock that was in danger, and usually dogs don't give the animals they are chasing a fair run. We only once had to confront a neighbor when a pack of dogs slaughtered almost our entire flock of chickens, and my dad just shot them, then went to make the neighbors pay for damages. It turned out that they weren't his dogs, but he was extremely understanding and told us that if it ever was his dogs, to call him and he'd come and bury them himself! I'm sorry your neighbors aren't like that!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a dog come over on our property and kill chickens rabbits and almost a full grown buck goat! My LGD found out and almost killed the dog but the nabbers had a problem with this because she was a Germansheperd we got in a fight because they called animal control because my dog was aggressive! She NEVER acted out unless needed. She was a pet not a actual lgd but she looks over everything on this farm! Meanwhile their dog was sooooo mean i couldn't o outside or ells it would attic me it eventually needed to be put down for biting a jogger on 10 different occasions and that buck did eventuly die due to his wounds but we couldn't prove it!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am really glad that other people have issues with their neighbors also. Makes me feel better and a little less out of place!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

One potential criminal charge would be Criminal Trespass unless you have given them permission to enter your property through the gate. I would think another possible criminal charge would be Cruelty to Animals if the rest of their herd is in such sad condition. 

I would suggest putting a chain and lock on the gate and posting or painting criminal trespass warnings on the fence to prevent future incursions.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

sbaker said:


> Growing up my dad enforced what he called the "SSS" law.... Shoot, Shovel, and Shut up. Meaning any dog that stepped on our property was in danger of "lead" poisoning, and we didn't give any warnings. It was our livestock that was in danger, and usually dogs don't give the animals they are chasing a fair run. We only once had to confront a neighbor when a pack of dogs slaughtered almost our entire flock of chickens, and my dad just shot them, then went to make the neighbors pay for damages. It turned out that they weren't his dogs, but he was extremely understanding and told us that if it ever was his dogs, to call him and he'd come and bury them himself! I'm sorry your neighbors aren't like that!


Haha thats funny! My dad told me that my whole life too never heard anyone else say it and lead poising we have good dads!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Wow..... I am so sorry for what is happening to you and your property. I would have shot the dogs when they trespassed just to put things straight from the get go. I hope everything goes well with the police and hopefully they get a very hefty fine.


I agree!!!

I give one warning combined with: verbal to the owners of dogs, and bird shot to the dog (if aggressive to my children or animals). Then it's buck shot or slug...

With your neighbors I would have skipped the warning!


----------

